

A Node.js Twitter Weed-Streamer For 420 - hanksims
http://www.northcoastjournal.com/

======
pak
Putting one more nail in the coffin in the trend of making a "twitter
streamer" to demo any new web technology.

...but seriously, without source code, why is this on HN? There are already
github projects like <http://github.com/technoweenie/twitter-node> that have
implemented it. This isn't particularly remarkable except for the topic
chosen.

~~~
hanksims
Actually, this uses technoweenie's excellent twitter-node project. Hats off to
technoweenie.

An example of real-world node.js, that's all. And it's 420.

